# Tchaikovsky Anyone?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

In an effort to share random things on the forum, here you go:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=18510423&nid=1017&title=have-you-seen-this-glass-harp


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

gesundheit


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that was a "glass" act Bax. :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet that thing is a ???? to tune.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Now that was a "glass" act Bax. :lol:


i get it


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Even though that's only the 2nd best thing to do with a wine glass, it's still the neatest thing I've seen in a long time. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's just cool Bax*. The Nutcracker Suite is one of my favorites. For years Mrs Goober and I took the little Goobers to the Capitol Theater to see the Nutcracker Suite performance. I always had to dress up, no camo.


----------

